# 2016 Camaro



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

I picked this up on a whim while at Hobby Lobby Saturday. Pulled up a 40% coupon on my phone and walked out with it for $19 and change. Its the snapper and will be a nice quick build after I finish my Star Destroyer. Like most Revell kits it will probably sit way too high like a 4x4. I'll likely have to lower it a bit. Not sure what else to do with it.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

How about showing it in mid-transformation into Bumblebee?


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

I was thinking Trans Am.


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

robiwon2 said:


> I was thinking Trans Am.


I miss those-

Shoot- I miss Pontiac 
Still own one- that division was fun


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

Started on this. Tried out my new Molotow Liquid Chrome paint pen. I love it!


----------



## JT Kolderup (Mar 22, 2017)

customize it


----------



## robiwon2 (Jun 26, 2016)

More stuff done on the Camaro. Just going out of the box on this. I have more pressing and large builds I need to get to. Interior done. Turned out OK, love the dash decals, very nice and make the interior pop. Brakes done as well. I used the Molotow pen on these and then brushed on a coat of Vallejo clear matt with a drop of black. Gave them a nice steel color. Happy so far. Body in primer, may go with Tamiya Gun Metal metallic.

I like the red and black scheme.









Brakes look good. May try and find some Brembo decals.









Also gave the bright chrome wheels a coat of Vallejo clear matt to knock down that shine! They look more like polished aluminum now. I will say I haven't done a car model in some time. The last being the snap C-7 Vette. I do like how they are doing the rims nowadays. The mounting sprue is on the side of the rim instead of right on the lip of the rim. That's the way to do it, keep it up guys!


----------



## AlexBoyKing (Apr 6, 2017)

@JT Kolderup - Agreed. Please keep us updated with more pics as well


----------

